# Tastatur LG X120



## Rotto (26. April 2016)

Mein treuer Oldi kommt in die Jahre. 
Die Tasten für hoch und runter, diese Cursortasten, gehen nicht mehr. 
Habt Ihr für mich einen Hilfsweg?
Lässt sich evtl. über eine Tastenkombination das umgehen?

Gruß und Dank


----------



## sheel (26. April 2016)

Hi

welches Betriebssystem?
Es gibt nämlich Programme, mit denen man die Tastenbelegungen beliebig ändern kann,
und die Funktion der kaputten Tasten eben wo anders hinverlagern kann.

Es gibt auch Ersatztastaturen zum Kaufen.


----------



## Rotto (26. April 2016)

Danke, ich habe win 7 auf den Notebook.


----------



## sheel (26. April 2016)

Hi

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=22339
bzw. https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/goglobal/bb964665.aspx


----------

